# Freedom mobile-buyer beware



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

So in an effort to shave some money off my cellphone bill, I switched to Freedom Mobile from Rogers. I got triple the data, and all the same things as Rogers for $40 less per month. Sounds like a great deal, right? I had to pay out $149 on my contract at Rogers, but no problem, after 3.5months I'd start seeing savings.

I got a new phone at Freedom on a 2yr plan. The Sony is wicked fast, great camera, great everything. Absolute wicked fast.

But I get no reception with Freedom. It's CRAP. I need to keep my screen door open just to receive txts, to get 4G, and calls gets dropped constantly. LTE is a joke.

So now I need to go back to Rogers, which means paying out $360 for this new phone from Freedom. No deal to be had here!

Buyer beware. $40 less per month, but 90% less service. Not worth it.

Matt


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Koodo MB plan is pretty good for $48 (off contract--the phone is extra).


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been with wind/freedom for 3 years now and couldn't be happier. I pay $40 a month and always have signal.

I don't pay attention to my roaming and the highest bill I've ever had was $75 for a month when I was driving across Canada and almost always out of the freedom zone. That's still cheaper than my old bill with Rogers.

Try turning LTE off on your phone, LTE is new to them so it may not have the same coverage as their 3G that has been around for a long time. They don't have LTE in my area so I'm still on 3G.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

Freedom used to be called Wind. You have to be standing in the Wind to get reception. Some places are very bad with that carrier. Where I am, Koodo is great and now PC Mobile (current carrier) is also great. No problem. I wouldn't return to Rogers, way too expensive. Maybe see if PC Mobile or Koodo will let you try their network for 2 weeks to see if it works for you. I got mine at the Mobile Shop at the Superstore.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

MrsPartridge said:


> ...You have to be standing in the Wind to get reception...


That's not how it works. Once you leave their zones you switch to roaming on the other networks from the big companies so you get the same signal as one of their customers would.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Have you contacted their customer service? I was having issues with no service often since they upgraded to LTE in Calgary. After three weeks, I contacted their customer service and they asked me to change the settings. After that, there is no issue. However, you cannot compare Freedom with Rogers. That's why, you pay more $$ at Rogers.


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Scorpion! I did today call their customer service on your advice just to see. I got someone who could barely speak english, but they sent me instructions via email on how to improve reception. Which was instructions on how manually select a network..basically to make it work I have to select the rogers network, but then I'm considered "away," and have to pay more...it also takes like 3min to switch networks. Hassle. Switching back to rogers next month...

Matt


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

MrsPartridge said:


> ...and now PC Mobile (current carrier) is also great. No problem. I wouldn't return to Rogers, way too expensive. Maybe see if PC Mobile or Koodo will let you try their network


PC Mobile runs on the Bell network; pretty extensive coverage.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

And with Freedom your battery will drain much quicker. The cell radio will have to step up to full power to reach the tower. (I won't mention "brain cancer").


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

i didn't even know about pc mobile! I'll check them out

Matt


----------



## spinningtop (Aug 15, 2017)

I haven't had issues with reception with Freedom/Wind in the years I've been with them. It really depends on your location.


----------



## smokemake (Apr 21, 2018)

*think before switching to Freedom mobile*

this video shows how nice Freedom mobile really is. 


I guess I can not post a youtube link here with my type of account

but you can search this on youtube and it will come up
"freedom MOBILE fraudulent roaming Charges. Think twice before Switching to freedom mobile"


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

awesomeame said:


> So in an effort to shave some money off my cellphone bill, I switched to Freedom Mobile from Rogers. I got triple the data, and all the same things as Rogers for $40 less per month. Sounds like a great deal, right? I had to pay out $149 on my contract at Rogers, but no problem, after 3.5months I'd start seeing savings.
> 
> I got a new phone at Freedom on a 2yr plan. The Sony is wicked fast, great camera, great everything. Absolute wicked fast.
> 
> ...


$49 per month for Koodo 6 Gigs of data, unlimited talk and text in Toronto.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We were in Costco last week and noticed that they are now selling new, unlocked cell phones in the camera/computer area. The store had two models. A Samsung and a Motorolla @ approximately $575 and $175 respectively. They also now have several Samsung models on line.

We switched to buying our phones and then being free to take advantage of the best cell service offering vs being tied to a cell phone/cell plan contract. Very happy that we did this.


----------

